# Do you like tonal music?



## Guest (Jul 10, 2015)

A simple question.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Yes. A simple answer.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Pure and simple.


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

I voted "Other" because, in the right context, a spanking can be quite pleasurable.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

It should be in the glorious key of B minor before I deign to grant it any of my attention.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

The question may be simple, but the answer sent in in triplicates will rip Your head of before sprechgasang chanting the complete Licht-cycle in reverse Jiddisch accompanied by the Swedish very underground speed mental band "Könshår" (Auto-Tune wont save you!).

Be aware, be very aware young man!

/ptr


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Mahlerian said:


> It should be in the glorious key of B minor before I deign to grant it any of my attention.


*Sigh* Do we have to go over this again? There's no such thing as a "key" (in the musical sense. Don't strawman me again of claiming that keys that open doors don't exist).


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2015)

Like tonal? Is there something else to like?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Tonal? England's got one named the Chonal... What's not to like?


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Except for the tonal works I dislike I like tonal music.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Dim7 said:


> *Sigh* Do we have to go over this again? There's no such thing as a "key" (in the musical sense. Don't strawman me again of claiming that keys that open doors don't exist).


Do you mean...keys are _a social construct_?


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2015)

Balthazar said:


> I voted "Other" because, in the right context, a spanking can be quite pleasurable.


Could you flesh this out a lot?


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

dogen said:


> Could you flesh this out a lot?


http://mormondiscussions.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=26912

Remember that you shouldn't spank an ursine subject.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

I voted "Other: expound" because we used to have the pound but now we have the euro. Also, Tonal Gleeson will be in the new Star Wars movie. And who doesn't love John Williams??!


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2015)

Albert7 said:


> http://mormondiscussions.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=26912
> 
> Remember that you shouldn't spank an ursine subject.


You're a mormon?


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Do I like tonal music?

No. I love it.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

I voted Other: explode


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2015)

I just read Ligeti used the term "non-atonal".

I feel another poll coming on.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Then there's music that is neither tonal, atonal, non-tonal or non-atonal.....


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

dogen said:


> I just read Ligeti used the term "non-atonal".
> 
> I feel another poll coming on.


I also read that Ligeti prefers butter to margarine.

Which should be as much "fleshing out" as is required for my response above. :tiphat:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Balthazar said:


> I also read that Ligeti prefers butter to margarine.
> 
> Which should be as much "fleshing out" as is required for my response above. :tiphat:


Did someone say buttered Ligeti spaghetti?


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

dogen said:


> I just read Ligeti used the term "non-atonal".
> 
> I feel another poll coming on.


"Do you not dislike non-atonal music?"


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2015)

Dim7 said:


> "Do you not dislike non-atonal music?"



 AAGGHHH you've trapped me inside a linguistic ligature AAGGHHH 
​


----------

